# Gol pazzesco di Ibra in allenamento.



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2014)

Solito tacco al volo ai limiti della realtà.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Blu71 (28 Luglio 2014)

Solo lui può fare certe cose


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Luglio 2014)

Da guardare e riguardare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Sì ma è anche fortunato, come puoi inidirizzare un tiro del genere?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma è anche fortunato, come puoi inidirizzare un tiro del genere?



Si, ma l'ha voluto.

Ibra ha segnato in tutti i modi (da quasi centrocampo, botte paurose al volo, sassate da fermo, punizione, rovesciate, tacchi, tacco da fermo, sforbiciata, all'ajax un gol d'esterno che non ho visto fare a nessuno, dribblando mezza squadra).
Forse solo di spalla non ha mai segnato.


----------



## The P (28 Luglio 2014)

Fenomeno.


----------



## andre (28 Luglio 2014)

Venduto a 20 milioni


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Luglio 2014)

Madonna lo amo un giocatore con quella stazza e dotato di quella tecnica non nascerà mai più.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2014)

Un giocatore incredibile.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Solo lui può fare certe cose



Balotelli non credo che sia d'accordo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Balotelli non credo che sia d'accordo



....Balotelli ne deve fare strada (se ci riuscirà mai) prima di paragonarsi ad Ibra...


----------



## Sheldon92 (28 Luglio 2014)

Pensare che fino a poco fa era nostro e lo abbiamo svenduto per 20 milioni... Grazie Adriano!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma l'ha voluto.
> 
> Ibra ha segnato in tutti i modi (da quasi centrocampo, botte paurose al volo, sassate da fermo, punizione, rovesciate, tacchi, tacco da fermo, sforbiciata, all'ajax un gol d'esterno che non ho visto fare a nessuno, dribblando mezza squadra).
> Forse solo di spalla non ha mai segnato.


Ci mancherebbe, cercavo soltanto di sottolineare quest'aspetto perché non me lo riesco a spiegare un altro goal simile


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Madonna lo amo un giocatore con quella stazza e dotato di quella tecnica non nascerà mai più.



Beh Van Basten non è che fosse tanto differente


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Van Basten non è che fosse tanto differente



Oddio 7 cm e 15 kg di differenza. Marco è 1.88 più vicino a un Cristiano Ronaldo (1.85) che ad un Ibra (1.95). Comunque in linea di massima si forse è quello che gli si avvicina di più, però appunto Marco ha smesso ed è una rarità assoluta vedere giocatori del genere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma è anche fortunato, come puoi inidirizzare un tiro del genere?


No è tutt'altro che fortuna.

Ha una forza nelle gambe che può benissimo indirizzare un pallone con il tacco. E' l'unico che può fare gol del genere.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Luglio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Venduto a 20 milioni





Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Pensare che fino a poco fa era nostro e lo abbiamo svenduto per 20 milioni... Grazie Adriano!


.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2014)

È semplicemente il più forte.

Il popolo rossonera ti ama Ibra


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Re Zlatan!


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (29 Luglio 2014)

più che il gol mi impressiona come subito dopo dà indicazioni al compagno . questo si allena con ferocia e vuole vincere anche le partitelle d'allenamento. se balotelli facesse un gola del genere in allenamento passerebbe i 10 minuti successivi a farsi dei selfie con la palla, i cespugli e i tornelli di Milanello. questione di mentalità.

comunque ibra è costato al psg quanto immobile, affarone gallianesco.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Luglio 2014)

Lo dirò fino alla morte che thiago potevamo anche perderlo ma cedere ibra è stato fatale...
10 primavera e lui in campo e saremo più competitivi di adesso ...


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Madonna lo amo un giocatore con quella stazza e dotato di quella tecnica non nascerà mai più.



secondo me e molto piu facile trovarne uno con quella stazza e quella tecnica piutosto che con quella mentalita e voglia di vincere tutto sempre e comunque.
un vero vincente.


----------

